# Smoker roasted veggies



## dirtsailor2003

This is a super easy side dish that can be smoked alongside with your main course. I use whatever veggies that I have on hand that I would normally roast in the oven. When I am cooking beef (roasts, or tri-tip) I place the veggies directly below the meat and cook for the entire time the beef. For poultry and pork I smoke the veggies above or along side.













8944753698_a1d8524fe8_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 4, 2013






Here's what I had on hand for this smoke. Celery, corn, taters, cauliflower, broccoli, Walla Walla sweet onion, brussel sprouts, carrots,golden beats, and not pictured a whole clove of garlic. I cut everything up except the taters, they were small enough to go in whole.













8944127459_75d229db4a_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 4, 2013


















8944125249_ce7a7f3039_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 4, 2013






I use these 9x9 foil pans. I reuse mine and don't throw them away. They come 3 to a pack and I have been using the same 3 pack for several years.

To the veggie mix I add EVOO, sea salt, and pepper. Toss to mix. I also add a half a cube (sliced) butter to the top.













8944744416_bfba4d732f_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 4, 2013






At lower smoker temps 250*-285* these will take 4 hours or so to get tender. Especially when you load the pan like this. At temps 325*-350* these take 1 1/2-2 hours. I put these in the mini-wsm right on the diffuser, It is 15* +/- higher than the upper rack. I like to give the veggies a stir once during the smoke, just to re-coat everything. These can also be done in the oven too. I usually do them at 350*.













8944740412_64d5f363d6_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 4, 2013






Trimmed and seasoned tri-tip on top!













8944104861_d188bc1218_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 4, 2013






This is what you end up with !!!!













8944104861_d188bc1218_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 4, 2013


















8944090969_87b33b42fb_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 4, 2013






ENJOY!!!


----------



## addicted 2smoke

Wow looks great fix me somePLEASSSEEE!!!!!!! We luv our smoke veggies.


----------



## kathrynn

Ohhhh....yummers again.  I could eat that whole pan!  Love all of those veggies!








   Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003

KathrynN said:


> Ohhhh....yummers again.  I could eat that whole pan!  Love all of those veggies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat! Lets just say there weren't any leftovers!


addicted 2smoke said:


> Wow looks great fix me somePLEASSSEEE!!!!!!! We luv our smoke veggies.


Thanks, they are tasty!


----------



## bad santa

Lovely looking pan of veggies, really enjoy my vegetables done like this, with all that flavored goodness dripped onto them, great pics!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bad Santa said:


> Lovely looking pan of veggies, really enjoy my vegetables done like this, with all that flavored goodness dripped onto them, great pics!


Thanks BS! The drippings make the difference for sure! Yumm!!


----------



## reinhard

My wife is always asking for vegies on the grill.  Next time i'm doing it this way with beef. Glad i took a look at this method and the how to as well. Thanks. Reinhard


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Reinhard said:


> My wife is always asking for veggies on the grill.  Next time I'm doing it this way with beef. Glad i took a look at this method and the how to as well. Thanks. Reinhard


Reinhard you wont be disappointed. You can use whatever veggies you have/like and season with whatever you have/like. Sometimes I even use the rub that I have put on the meat. Another tip that I forgot is if your under a time crunch you can foil the veggies to get through the dreaded veggie stall


----------



## reinhard

Thanks!! I showed my wife the pics above and she told me to go for it, and i will. Reinhard


----------



## roller

Looks just right to me...


----------



## seenred

That looks outstanding, Sailor!  I like to do veggies exactly the same way...

Red


----------



## smokinhusker

That's a beautiful and succulent looking pan of veggies. I'd be happy skipping the meat for those!


----------



## suie

Great idea, I will definitely be trying this!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Suie said:


> Great idea, I will definitely be trying this!!


Thanks, they are delightful!!


Roller said:


> Looks just right to me...


Thanks Roller!


SeenRed said:


> That looks outstanding, Sailor!  I like to do veggies exactly the same way...
> 
> Red


Thanks Red! We usually do a pan with every meal we smoke!


SmokinHusker said:


> That's a beautiful and succulent looking pan of veggies. I'd be happy skipping the meat for those!


If my fiancee had her way we'd be skipping the meat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





! Not a chance when I'm the cook!


----------



## dr k

That looks Great!  That's what I need to do more often other than everything meat and ABT's.  I found a simple smoked cabbage recipe in my smoker manual from 12 years ago:  cut a 2-3" cavity out of a whole cabbage in stem area.  Pack with butter & 2-3 bullion cubes (chicken or beef) loosely wrap in a foil bowl stem side up with foil well open at the top.  Add butter as needed and smoke 4-5 hours @ 225.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Dr K said:


> That looks Great!  That's what I need to do more often other than everything meat and ABT's.  I found a simple smoked cabbage recipe in my smoker manual from 12 years ago:  cut a 2-3" cavity out of a whole cabbage in stem area.  Pack with butter & 2-3 bullion cubes (chicken or beef) loosely wrap in a foil bowl stem side up with foil well open at the top.  Add butter as needed and smoke 4-5 hours @ 225.


That sounds like a great side dish, going to have to give it a try!


----------



## uncle awesome

Great idea.  I am trying to incorporate more veggies into my diet, this will definitely be something I do in the future.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Uncle Awesome said:


> Great idea. I am trying to incorporate more veggies into my diet, this will definitely be something I do in the future.


Thanks! They are super tasty!


----------



## the zil

Gonna try these veggies today


----------



## frosty

O YEAH!  Those look delicious!  I do them in a similar fashion, but yours look excellent!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Th





Frosty said:


> O YEAH!  Those look delicious!  I do them in a similar fashion, but yours look excellent!
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks Frosty! They sure are tasty!


----------

